# Yellow Flies



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yellow Flies are back in season and showing up on the Choctawhatchee River. They will be around for a couple of months. We have all tried every bug dope known to man and still get bit. Here is a method to treat a bite that works.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm going to have to try this. Thanks JB.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Bodupp said:


> I'm going to have to try this. Thanks JB.


I'm sure I'll get bit again within the next day or two, so I'll have to try it too.


----------



## olegator (Dec 6, 2014)

heat chemically neutralizes insect bites....we call this the hot spoon treatment....put a spoon in a cup of hot water and place the back of the spoon on a bite....works every time.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*CowFord Bream*

Boats were everywhere today up and down the Choctawhatchee River in the CowFord area. The boat ramp was really busy with coming and going. We had a decent day with a box nearly full of bream and one eater flathead. 
Couple of buddies fished the area yesterday and boxed 56 bream. 
Photos from today.

Ediit:
Ooops, put this in the wrong thread. Anyway, no yellow flies at CowFord today.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

No microwaves in the boat lol. Here’s what we’ve done in our family for 50 yrs. get one of those small bottles of “spirits of ammonia”. Keep it in your pocket. As soon as you get bit or within 2 minutes, get some on the bite. Like it never happened - I promise


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> No microwaves in the boat lol. Here’s what we’ve done in our family for 50 yrs. get one of those small bottles of “spirits of ammonia”. Keep it in your pocket. As soon as you get bit or within 2 minutes, get some on the bite. Like it never happened - I promise


That's one you can put in the boat first aid kit. I have just the right size bottle to do just that.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> That's one you can put in the boat first aid kit. I have just the right size bottle to do just that.




They don’t bother me much but they make the wife swell awful. Spirits of ammonia is kinda hard to find but she keeps a supply at the house. Never had a yellow fly bite me at the lake (Camden)


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> They don’t bother me much but they make the wife swell awful. Spirits of ammonia is kinda hard to find but she keeps a supply at the house. Never had a yellow fly bite me at the lake (Camden)


Wal-mart has it listed in their on-line order system. Not sure about in a store.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

olegator said:


> heat chemically neutralizes insect bites....we call this the hot spoon treatment....put a spoon in a cup of hot water and place the back of the spoon on a bite....works every time.


A buddy used the hot spoon trick yesterday and said it worked great. Thanks


----------



## Going Ike (Jun 27, 2019)

Set a Colorado blade out on the boat somewhere or on the shore or pier beside you...it will get hot in the sun.

When you get bit, apply the hot spoon to the bite.
Voila!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of my insect bites come after sundown, but you can heat a spoon or Colorado blade using your outboard's water pump pee stream.


----------



## Going Ike (Jun 27, 2019)

Bodupp said:


> Most of my insect bites come after sundown, but you can heat a spoon or Colorado blade using your outboard's water pump pee stream.


Good call!

Went down the road to Beck’s Lake the other day for some bank fishing and had to leave because the yellow flies were awful and I forgot my bug spray.

They swarmed the truck from the moment I turned onto the road.

Had to kill about 10 of them in the truck on the way out.


----------

